# 2012 Reynolds Forty Six Opinions?



## Jthomasolsen (Jun 8, 2013)

Did some searching and couldnt really find any direct commentary on these wheels... Not really interested in experience with the older Reynolds models OR suggestions for something different...

If you ride them, what are some of the stand out features (good or bad) for you? Im currently on a pair of newer Zipp 101s after braking my 2013 Mavic Ksyrium SLSs. The 101s rolls incredibly well but going from the Mavics one day to the Zipps the next day has been a tough transition for me, probably because of the increase in rotational mass making the 101s feel noticeably more "sluggish". Im hoping to find a happy middle ground in what will be my first set of carbon clinchers as "full time" wheels, and have a good opportunity to get onto a pair of Forty Six...


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

I recently built a wheelset with Reynolds 26 tubular rims on DT 240 hubs. The rims are 21mm wide. They are very strong and built very true. They are a very low spoke count, but still extremely stiff. The quality of the build is important. The braking surface is excellent, but it is necessary to use carbon brake pads on the carbon rim and it is recommended to change them when going back to the Aluminum rims. Fine shards of aluminum can build up in the brake pads and cause wear to the carbon rims.


----------



## Jthomasolsen (Jun 8, 2013)

thanks pete! Im still not sure how helpful comparing tubulars to clinchers will be for me, though :-/


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

You can get a set of 2012 forty six on nashbar for $975. Just have to wait for their sale of an additional 25% off. The carbon clincher version is going to be heavier though, and not much different then the zipp 101.

Here's some reviews for you.

Review: Reynolds Forty Six wheelset | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more

Reynolds Forty Six Clincher Wheelset Review* or how I learned to love cheating » girodilento

I own the tubular version, but I haven't had any time on them to really compare to my zipp 303 firecrest cc or my reynolds aero 58/72. I do know they are not current in the sense that they aren't wide rims, as that's a current trend. But I do know the reynolds are much stiffer then my zipps, which I can flex.


----------



## Jthomasolsen (Jun 8, 2013)

r1lee said:


> You can get a set of 2012 forty six on nashbar for $975. Just have to wait for their sale of an additional 25% off. The carbon clincher version is going to be heavier though, and not much different then the zipp 101.
> 
> Here's some reviews for you.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks for the feedback. Ive actually read both of those reviews, which absolutely RAVE about the wheels but dont really offer anything in the way of long term report.

Could you link me to the nashbar website? All I saw were the tubulars (not an option for me) and even then the price you quoted wouldnt ad up. And just to be clear, this is for the Forty Six version NOT the Assaults.

Thanks!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry it looks like nashbar raised their everyday price. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/hot-deals/reynolds-66-a-304658.html


Check out this link, a lot of us got the forty six and sixty six tubulars for under a grand and slightly over a grand.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

quick rundown of points to consider:

1. shape. The 46 is older generation shape - it's v-shaped and standard width (20.8mm external). It has the 'swirl lip generator' but I don't know if there's any actual wind tunnel data on it, so the wheel is likely to have higher drag than more recent designs (enve, zipp, and Reynold's aero line etc.).

2. brake track. There are still a lot of reported failures with this brake track. Not one I'd personally want given the descents in my area.

3. good parts - dt hubs and aerolite spokes.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If I am not mistaken the 46 is the same rim as my Assault wheels, just different spokes and hubs. I can comment on the rims for you. They have an amazing brake track on the 2013 rims. Very predictable braking and the heat build up isn't bad at all. They come with the blue Reynolds pads, and I would use them. Not sure the spokes and hubs make them worth that much more than the assaults because the hubs on the assaults is pretty darn nice.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

spookyload said:


> If I am not mistaken the 46 is the same rim as my Assault wheels, just different spokes and hubs. I can comment on the rims for you. They have an amazing brake track on the 2013 rims. Very predictable braking and the heat build up isn't bad at all. They come with the blue Reynolds pads, and I would use them. Not sure the spokes and hubs make them worth that much more than the assaults because the hubs on the assaults is pretty darn nice.


Yes and no.
Different spokes, hubs, carbon layup, same design but with swirl lip gen.

The khs hub on the lower model reynolds, I find roll with less drag. The higher end wheels have the dtswiss 240, which is also now upgradeable to 11spd if you have the pre-2013.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have been riding 32s for a year. I also spent a lot of time on the older 46ULs. The new brake track and pads are great and are pretty much worry free in the sub 100 degree weather I ride in.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The difference in weight between the assaults and forty six is 25g. That seems pretty negligible for a wheel that is $700 more expensive.


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

Bought forty sixes tubies for climbing as my 404 FCs are too flexy. Maybe it's just me but I love Reynold wheels. They are so solid. No flex, very light, DT hubs rock. Won few races on them. 404s seem so much bulkier and heavier but on flats 404s are a bit faster IMHO. have also older DV46UL-C as training wheels and have made some 30K miles on them at least - super solid.


----------



## Jthomasolsen (Jun 8, 2013)

So I ended up pulling the trigger on the Forty Six's... In the span of 6 weeks I rode a pair of 2013 Ksyrium SLS, 2013 Zipp 101, and these 2012 Reynolds 46. Every component stayed the same, including the tubes and tires (Conti GP4000s). I dont consider my fitness or the weather be variables either because of the short time span that I rode the different wheels. 

The reynolds are by far the stiffest of the bunch, and thus accelerate into climbs and attacks much better than the other two. They are VERY FREAKING STIFF though, and may prove to be a bit more troublesome on longer rides. There is also the issue of carbon braking surface, which definitely wasnt as bad as I was expecting but is still sub par compared to the braking of the other wheels.

They also look pretty awesome on my 2012 Franco Balcom!
View attachment 282532


----------

